# Second Amenorrhea



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

so my baby was born June 15, 2007. I got my period back August 28th, 2008. 14 mo. later ok that's the same amount of time as after my first baby. My second period was then Oct 13th a(47 days) now i haven't gotten another period. Wut up?? 58 days and counting.

I am tandem nursing my 17 mo. old and 3 1/5 yr old. Do you think that could be causing this craziness. As a recovering pregnancy test addict, I swore I would not take a preg test till Dec. 31 and of course only if AF is still MIA..

Talk to me... does this happen to anyone out there in the mothering world.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

That happened to me. Babe was born july 19- one year later juy 1 I got AF. Then nothing until I took vitex and caught the first postpartum egg in Oct.


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

interesting, good to know it happens


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

When I got AF back it was very unpredictable. I remember going 2 months between cycles and going to the Dollar Tree to stock up on tests every week or so. It seems pretty common from what I've heard.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got my period back 12 months after my daughter and since them my periods have been totally sporadic - every month I think I have to be pregnant since they're like 3 weeks late and every month I take a pregnancy test and I'm not (we're not trying). As I type this, I'm 2.5 weeks late, but as of yesterday, not pregnant







Soooo annoying (and expensive). I'm still nursing, btw...I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep, me too. DS was born in June 2007. I had a very very light period end of August 2008, then nothing for a while, and am currently experiencing a super-heavy period (I think this was actually my first PP ovulation).

Charting would help you tell when you ovulate so you don't have to worry about being pregnant.


----------

